

How a NYC datacenter avoided downtime by carrying buckets of fuel up 17 stories - dshankar
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/01/squarespace-fog-creek-peer1-kept-ny-data-center-alive-by-carrying-fuel-buckets-to-the-17th-floor-in-the-dark/

======
mdonahoe
I'm impressed. I definitely thought it was hyperbole when Joel said they would
carry the fuel if they have to.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4718124>

